# Possessed iPhone



## Judge Spear (Sep 4, 2012)

I have never thought a phone could FUCK up like my 3GS has. As of last night, these are the issues pervading it:
-No matter what, lock or power off, the bastard turns on
-It always randomly goes into voice control even when I haven't unlocked the phone. 
-No sound from videos
-The battery dies 70% faster (Mainly because it turns on and stays on without me knowing)
-It gets VERY hot now
-Says it can't be used with a charger and won't charge sometimes

Anyone else have this issue before? My carrier isn't going to do crap and Apple won't pick up.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 4, 2012)

Get an exorcist.

Also, have you tried taking it to an Apple retail store?


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 4, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Get an exorcist.
> 
> Also, have you tried taking it to an Apple retail store?



Closest one is out of state, so that won't be for a while. I got this phone from.....AT&T. I hope these stores I applied to don't call back. I need to put some time aside to see the Apple store.

In the mean time, I'll see if the Belmonts are busy. They can help.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 4, 2012)

Have you tried to reinstall iOS? Maybe it's just a software issue.


----------



## meh_is_all (Sep 4, 2012)

Did u drop it in the bathtub? I did that with my iPhone and the same thing happened.


----------



## Teal (Sep 4, 2012)

Did you ever drop it? I had an MP3 player that did that. The battery had come loose.

Or you have to wait for the force possessing your phone to be defeated by a group of french kids.


----------



## Elim Garak (Sep 4, 2012)

Put it in the oven for 20 minutes.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 4, 2012)

Sounds like water damage to me. Either that or crossed leads in the dock connector; Either one would explain pretty much everything. I've seen it before; The iPhone thinks it's connected to a dock, therefore no sound will play through its internal speakers. Something else is probably also shorting out the home button.

As for what to do? Apple's not going to fix a 3GS under warranty, that's for sure. You might be better off seeing if you can get a new handset from your carrier if you recommit on a contract. Otherwise... On an iPhone 3G, 3GS or 4 it's $169 to get it repaired/replaced by Apple. You could get a 16GB 4S for around that price on a term.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't know how it could have gotten wet. The home button is indeed shorted though. This thing is done. And I can't get my stuff off of it because it's registered to another computer and shitty ass iTunes said it'll just format everything if I try to connect it to my new one. 
Goddammit. Just some extra bullshit I don't feel like dealing with.

EDIT: I think I see the issue. The charge pins inside the phone somehow got messed up. They look a bit jagged.


----------



## LycanTendencies (Sep 9, 2012)

I build iEverythings and here's what I think you could do.(if anyone cares) 
That dock connector on the bottom can be picked up on eBay for less than $10(less that $5 if you get it from "HongKong-HongKong" and wait a week or two) and if you're handy with a tiny screwdriver and willing to look up the processes on YouTube, it's honestly not as hard as one might think 
(this will however void any warranty)


----------

